# 2004 Chevy Tahoe build - a work in progress



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to do my best to put up something decent here... I did most of this with a guy locally who does mobile installation for a living. We did it sitting in my driveway over a 2-day period during which we put a total of around 25 hours' work (each) into the truck. I did alot of watching but did pull a lot of wire and generally be the "hand-me-that-thing" guy. I like to know exactly what is being done rather than just turn it over to a shop and walk away. Now if something goes wrong, I know where every wire is run and every connection is.

I also smoked a lot of cigarettes.


Anyways... here goes.



System design - 


*Headunit*
Pioneer AVH-4200DVD
*Amps*
*Front stage*
Rockford Fosgate T3002 rated 50x2 (actual 170x2)
Rockford Fosgate T4004 rated 25x4 (actual 90x4)
*Sub amps*
- 2x Ampman/Adire Audio Revolution 1500.1
*Speakers*
*Front stage* 
CDT ES-01 tweeters in A-pillars
CDT ES-04 midrange high in doors
Oz Audio 200L 8" midbass low in doors
*Subwoofers* 
2x TC Sounds TC9 in ~4 cu ft ported box tuned to ~25Hz

Some pics of the sub box....


Open Box










Cutting speaker holes










Carpeting










Finished Box










Makings of my subwoofer cable


















Installing connectors in vehicle for subwoofer cable










Final quick-disconnect hot-swappable cable










Box fairly-well invisible when buttoned up










Subs peeking over the back seats when folded down











So that's the beginning... lots more pics, probably show deck/dash and rear amps tomorrow. Gotta get some work done now...


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

How did you get the gold cones? I have never seen that before.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

sqoverspl said:


> How did you get the gold cones? I have never seen that before.


Well, they're more copper than gold.


First, you buy a set of black-anodized metal-cone TC9s... then you leave them in the sun in the back of a Nissan 240sx for a few years and let them get 'bleached out'...

Pretty easy, really, just takes FOREVER!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

tRidiot said:


> Well, they're more copper than gold.
> 
> 
> First, you buy a set of black-anodized metal-cone TC9s... then you leave them in the sun in the back of a Nissan 240sx for a few years and let them get 'bleached out'...
> ...


That worked out so well for you, it matches the interior


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Neat that way, ain't it?


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

coolest circle jig i've seen


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Ditto on the circle jig


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Tuning in for this, since I have a feeling there are going to be some pretty significant upgrades going on soon.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

It looks like you have the box firing forward. I assume you tried the box facing forward and towards the back? I have two old school Orion 2NT12's in my Yukon and they sound noticable better firing towards the rear.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Loudy said:


> It looks like you have the box firing forward. I assume you tried the box facing forward and towards the back? I have two old school Orion 2NT12's in my Yukon and they sound noticable better firing towards the rear.


Maybe you didn't notice, his enclosure is behind the third row. There's limited space back there, the only logical way to run 12s (or larger) is to have them fire forward into the void created by the slant of the 3rd row seats. Firing them backward would have the subs making contact with the tailgate panel, definitely not an advantage in this case.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

More info on the sub cable and connectors? mostly where did you get it?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Those are Speakon connectors from Parts Express. The cable is a quad-11g conductor also from PE. total cost for the cable and connectors was right around $50. Personally, it is one of the coolest parts of my system, if you ask me. 

I am going to make a larger sub box with maybe a pair of dual 2-ohm subs and be able to run 3k to a pair of 15s, with the very large box for when I take out my 3rd row seats.

My only problem is I really have nowhere to store either the box or the seats which aren't in the truk at the time! 

But, boy, those TC Axis 15s in the Classies right now are really really tempting me...


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Subwoofer cable connectors:

Speakon male connector









Speakon female connector

The cable









It makes for a very nice quick-disconnect (hot-swappable) subwoofer box-cable. I'm extremely happy with it, and when I build a big-ass box with a pair of 15s or 18s to just swap in and out, all I will need is a single female jack and will be able to move boxes in and out at will, no tools, no screwdrivers, no nothing. It rocks, and it's clean-looking as well! It's quad-11g in one cable, and is about the same approximate size as 1/0g.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice start to a sweet setup


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What happened to the rest of the build?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Ummm... I kinda got sidetracked... Not with the build, but just been swamped at work.

And I got a bit discouraged from getting a bunch of stuff I bought that ended up not working, not working properly, or just being the wrong products alltogether. Really quite a downer, and after putting $3-4k into this system, it's still got a long ways to go and isn't near where I want it to be... 

Oh well... For the moment I'm trying to replace the defective products and get things straightened out.

I'll try to get some more stuff up next week.


----------



## E300 (Apr 23, 2009)

Keep pluggin' away at it. It's coming along nicely so far... Hey, I have been out of the audio scene for a while, since college really, and came across some cool items and techniques in your thread... I like those quick disconnect plugs into your sub box. Back then and even now, PartsExpress has everything you need


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Alright, just hang in there and try to make the best of it.....good luck going forward.


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

It will all come together. Don't forget most of thes types of connectors and cable can be ordered from a local electrical supply house. I used to work for onr so I know. You just have to bring them part number for the vendors they stock.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

That is an awsome idea that I'm gonna have to steal from you. Now quit being discouraged with this build and give me some more ideas for mine.


----------



## Mesto (Feb 26, 2008)

subs... because i have a 2005 tahoe im ready to cut up lol


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm guessing that you have spent time in a band or other pro audio sound reinforcement type job/hobby- judging by your use of neutrik connections. Very nicely done. I've struggled with quick-disconnects in some installs I've done- I like this idea. 

Keep plugging away- looking good.


----------

